# Looking for irrigation/sprinkler system installation



## fshman21p (Nov 6, 2008)

Good morning,

Planning to have a front yard irrigation system installed with sod. My yard is not huge but, wife want to have it done. 
Looking for recommendations on who you know, or who did your yard.

Thanks Chuck


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Do you have a well? I done the same thing on city water and my bill jumped up 100.00 a month. This was with 6 sprinkler heads. I ended up just saying the hell with it as I cannot get a well put on my property due to the layout of my septic line and power lines. 

Just FYI....


----------



## fshman21p (Nov 6, 2008)

No I don't have a well and had one estimate to put in 10 sprinkle heads for the front yard.


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey Chuck, Kelly Banfield, with Banfield's Landscaping can give you an estimate. I'm not sure about pricing, but I am sure about the quality of work. You can call him at the number below or you can shoot me a PM with your number and I will have him call you.

Banfield's Landscaping
(office) 850-995-2544
(cell) 850-723-7561


----------



## whalerjon (May 7, 2010)

As much as I like a nice lawn, i'd think twice before I ran a sprinkler system on city water. You literally are throwing money down the sewer. Wells are not inexpensive but you will recover the cost quickly when compared to city water. I'm not a big fan of B'fields.


----------

